# Permit or Pompano



## sebbyfromny (Dec 13, 2021)

Over the summer I was fishing in the bay Islands of Honduras and I worked very hard to catch what I thought was my first permit. Recently a buddy has been trying to convince me it was actually a pompano, is he right?


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Looks like a perm to me


----------



## Featherbrain (Nov 5, 2021)

I’d say permit by looking at his fin.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Permit.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

its hilarious you joined to ask this. Permit.


----------



## sebbyfromny (Dec 13, 2021)

Drifter said:


> its hilarious you joined to ask this. Permit.


It is completely hilarious. I worked very hard to catch that fish. Also the fact that Im right means he owes me a round of drinks, so I guess theres that motivation to get the answer quickly.


----------



## Fernando Perez (May 7, 2021)

Definitely a permit


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

sebbyfromny said:


> It is completely hilarious. I worked very hard to catch that fish. Also the fact that Im right means he owes me a round of drinks, so I guess theres that motivation to get the answer quickly.


I think he owes us all a round of drinks. Congrats on the Permit btw. Now do it in the US😮


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

That fin says perrrrrrmit!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

sebbyfromny said:


> It is completely hilarious. I worked very hard to catch that fish. Also the fact that Im right means he owes me a round of drinks, so I guess theres that motivation to get the answer quickly.


You OWE us drinks for giving you the win.

Congrats on your first permit.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Atleast hes catching fish 👍 and has a fishing related question....welcome aboard Sebbyfromny 🤟
My point being a Lot of people Join Just to sell their boats, which starts out Hello From XXX 🤣😆😂 followed by why do i need 20 post to sell my boat in microskiffs for sale 😁


----------



## jnw8w8 (Nov 1, 2021)

Send this link to your friend after the free drinks. Permit vs Pompano: Can You Tell The Difference?
polo


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Enjoy your beverage. Permission by a fin.


----------



## TR. (Sep 28, 2019)

Which island?


----------



## sofloguy (Jul 11, 2021)

sebbyfromny said:


> Over the summer I was fishing in the bay Islands of Honduras and I worked very hard to catch what I thought was my first permit. Recently a buddy has been trying to convince me it was actually a pompano, is he right?
> View attachment 191016
> View attachment 191017


Permit. Good for you and ignore the nuckleheads


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Thats a pompano.






Your buddy sent 


$20 to post this.


----------



## krivit (Aug 24, 2020)

A couple questions from a curious, primarily freshwater fellow:

Are there any hybrid permit pompanos?
What are the telltales that make you say permit (I look at the chart posted and this has a more forward dorsal fin that is quite long, and a seemingly broader tail, so chart seems somewhat inconclusive - what am I missing)?

(I’m not the buddy)


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Drifter said:


> its hilarious you joined to ask this. Permit.


It could be considered by some to be the most important question of an angler’s life!😎


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

sebbyfromny said:


> Over the summer I was fishing in the bay Islands of Honduras and I worked very hard to catch what I thought was my first permit. Recently a buddy has been trying to convince me it was actually a pompano, is he right?
> View attachment 191016
> View attachment 191017


Congrats on landing what many consider a “bucket list” fish!👍


----------



## sebbyfromny (Dec 13, 2021)

TR. said:


> Which island?


Guanaja


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

pompano


----------



## TR. (Sep 28, 2019)

sebbyfromny said:


> Guanaja


Outstanding, I have spent a good amount of time there. The locals are most awesome and the place is beautiful. I also caught my first permit on the fly there. Did you DIY or did you get out with flyfish Guanaja?


----------



## carnett (Mar 24, 2021)

Permit for sure. Nice fish.


----------



## jnw8w8 (Nov 1, 2021)

krivit said:


> A couple questions from a curious, primarily freshwater fellow:
> 
> Are there any hybrid permit pompanos?
> What are the telltales that make you say permit (I look at the chart posted and this has a more forward dorsal fin that is quite long, and a seemingly broader tail, so chart seems somewhat inconclusive - what am I missing)?
> ...


I think you are focusing in the right area when you start looking at the dorsal fin Krivit. Without resorting to counting spines, if you imagine a vertical line from where the second dorsal fin joins the body (called the origin) across the fish, as shown by the line in the chart’s image, you’ll see that the permit’s anal fin has its origin at (or very near) this line. The pomp’s anal fin origin is a bit further back. Look at MariettaMike’s pompano image on the next page of this thread and you can see this rearward shift of the anal fin pretty clearly.


----------



## captgeorge (Jan 2, 2022)

Nice permit dude


----------



## Andres Cacicedo (Dec 10, 2016)

Congrats, def a permit. How was the DIY fishing over there?


----------



## rkyslone6 (Jan 2, 2022)

Perm. Congrats!


----------

